

Show HN: PreAlpha – AI knowledge information framework - acutesoftware
https://github.com/acutesoftware/AIKIF

======
acutesoftware
This is very Pre-alpha, and it has had a number of iterations so far.

The requirements
[https://github.com/acutesoftware/AIKIF/blob/master/doc/AIKIF...](https://github.com/acutesoftware/AIKIF/blob/master/doc/AIKIF_requirements.rst)
give an overview on what the goals and intentions are.

Comments / feedback / requests appreciated

